# Baustein beobachten



## Dustin (12 August 2008)

Hallo,

wie kann ich zb. einen FC beobachten, wenn dieser ca. 100 mal aufgerufen wird ? Muss ich die anderen 99 alle sperren oder geht das auch einfacher ?

Gruß

Dustin


----------



## vierlagig (12 August 2008)

Frank schrieb:


> 1. cpu in testbetrieb versetzen
> 2. aufrufenden baustein online öffnen
> 3. zu beobachtenden baustein mit rechter maustaste anklicken
> und "beobachten mit aufrufpfad" wählen



...funktioniert!


----------



## Flinn (12 August 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> ...funktioniert!


 
ergänzend:
aber nur wenn der Sub-FC nicht 100 mal in dem gleichen FC aufgerufen wird... 

der hungrige Flinn


----------



## vierlagig (12 August 2008)

Flinn schrieb:


> ergänzend:
> aber nur wenn der Sub-FC nicht 100 mal in dem gleichen FC aufgerufen wird...
> 
> der hungrige Flinn



NÖ, auch dann! ich schwör! habs grad sicherheitshalber aber nochmal getestet 

wichtig: online öffnen ist ungleich auf brille klicken!


----------



## Ralle (12 August 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> NÖ, auch dann! ich schwör! habs grad sicherheitshalber aber nochmal getestet
> 
> wichtig: online öffnen ist ungleich auf brille klicken!



Echt 4L, geht das jetzt, mit den gleichen Bausteinen in einem FC/FB?
Ich hab das noch nie hinbekommen, schon gar nicht wenn man einen offenen Global-DB einträgt!!!


----------



## vierlagig (12 August 2008)

Ralle schrieb:


> Echt 4L, geht das jetzt, mit den gleichen Bausteinen in einem FC/FB?
> Ich hab das noch nie hinbekommen, schon gar nicht wenn man einen offenen Global-DB einträgt!!!



also mit FCs hab ich es gerade nochmal angeguckt und es geht und wenn ich nicht zu faul wäre würde ich screenshots machen ... 

was meinst du mit global-db eintragen? bsp.?


----------



## Dustin (12 August 2008)

Ich glaube ich kopier den FC nur und benenne ihn um. Dann rufe ich ihn erneut auf. Ist wohl die schnellste und sicherste Variante.


----------



## vierlagig (12 August 2008)

Dustin schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich kopier den FC nur und benenne ihn um. Dann rufe ich ihn erneut auf. Ist wohl die schnellste und sicherste Variante.


 you don't believe Frank and me? bad boy!


----------



## Dustin (12 August 2008)

OK, ich versuche morgen mal deine Version.
Habe ich durch den Testbetrieb nachteile ?
Wie verlängert sich die Zykluszeit ?


----------



## Ralle (12 August 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> also mit FCs hab ich es gerade nochmal angeguckt und es geht und wenn ich nicht zu faul wäre würde ich screenshots machen ...
> 
> was meinst du mit global-db eintragen? bsp.?



Man kann einiges unter Beobachten einstellen, z.Bsp. auch den aufrufenden FC oder ebend einen offenen DB. Das mit dem DB ging bei mir noch nie. Die FC-Aufrufe gingen auch nie, wenn man mehrere gleiche FC in einem andern FC oder FB aufrief. Es wird zwar etwas angezeigt, aber das haut dann nie hin, ist immer was anderes oder flackert etc. Hast du das richtig getestet, mit unterschiedlichen Input/Output an den FC und unterschiedlichen Daten und die Anzeigen stimmen?


----------



## vierlagig (12 August 2008)

so, jetzt hier die screenshots.



> Testbetrieb
> Alle Testfunktionen sind ohne Einschränkung nutzbar.
> Größere Verlängerungen der CPU-Zykluszeit können  auftreten, da z. B. der Status von Anweisungen in programmierten Schleifen bei  jedem Durchlauf ermittelt wird.



...aber du willst das ja nicht auf dauer machen ... also zum beobachten zweckmäßig ...

@ralle: dein DB-problem ist immer noch nicht so richtig klar geworden


----------



## Dustin (12 August 2008)

Das scheint zu funktionieren. Dachte zuerst das vielleicht nur der letzte Aufruf eines FC angezeigt wird.


----------



## vierlagig (12 August 2008)

Dustin schrieb:


> Das scheint zu funktionieren.



nee, die screenshots sind gefakt *ROFL*


----------



## Ralle (12 August 2008)

Sieh an, da hat Siemens mal wieder was auf die Reihe gebracht^^.

Das mit dem offenen DB hab ich schon X mal versucht, keinen Bock jetzt den Manager auf zu machen und nachzusehen, wie das genau im Menü aussah, ist ja auch egal erstmal.

@Dustin

So war das auch immer, ist noch nicht lange her, daß ich das wieder hatte. Bin mir auch absolut nicht sicher, daß das immer funzt!!! Wer weiß, vielleicht liegt es auch an der SPS, 4L probiert das ja sicher am Simulator, ich habs immer am "lebenden" Objekt getestet.


----------



## Ralle (12 August 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> so, jetzt hier die screenshots.
> 
> 
> 
> ...aber du willst das ja nicht auf dauer machen ... also zum beobachten zweckmäßig ...



Aber man sollte das doch nochmal auf ne SPS laden, nicht auf den Sumulator, zur Sicherheit, ich trau dem Braten nicht.


----------



## vierlagig (12 August 2008)

Ralle schrieb:


> Aber man sollte das doch nochmal auf ne SPS laden, nicht auf den Sumulator, zur Sicherheit, ich trau dem Braten nicht.



mein lieber ralle, ich sitze im büro auf arbeit, hab ungefähr 30 cpus im netz, warum sollte ich für diesen test des plcsim anmachen? die shots stammen von einer echten cpu und zwar einer 416-2DP


----------



## Ralle (12 August 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> mein lieber ralle, ich sitze im büro auf arbeit, hab ungefähr 30 cpus im netz, warum sollte ich für diesen test des plcsim anmachen? die shots stammen von einer echten cpu und zwar einer 416-2DP



Ok, bin kein Hellseher *ROFL* , heul nicht gleich, nimm doch bitte mal ne 315-er.

Denn, wenn du genau hinschaust, du hast 2 Fenster Online, das kann keiner 300-er, wer weiß.


----------



## vierlagig (12 August 2008)

Ralle schrieb:


> Ok, bin kein Hellseher *ROFL* , heul nicht gleich, nimm doch bitte mal ne 315-er.
> 
> Denn, wenn du genau hinschaust, du hast 2 Fenster Online, das kann keiner 300-er, wer weiß.



du hast aber hellgesehen, dass ich das am simulatur mache  anyway, gar nicht so leicht ne 300er zu finden ... ich geb mir aber mühe, moment noch


----------



## vierlagig (12 August 2008)

nachtrag: so, bei der 315-2DP geb ich mich vorerst geschlagen und hoffe auf eure hilfe, ich find nix dazu ...

wenn ich den baustein online öffne, scheint die eine verbindung belegt zu sein, denn wähle ich nun Beobachten im Aufrufpfad öffnet er mir zwar den baustein aber meldet mir:

Beobachten (33:53417)

(D0A9) Der Auftrag kann nicht gelesen werden, da dieser z.B. gerade gelöscht wird. Versuchen sie es nochmal.

ja, nee, is klar biene, das kann man dann so oft versuchen wie man will oder man dann nach hause will, es passiert nichts. weder in der step7-hilfe noch beim support ist diese fehlernummer dokumentiert, was mich schon fast wieder zum schreien gebracht hat ... also falls irgendjemand ne idee hat, wie ich den auftrag "z.B." löschen kann (gott, wer diese fehlermeldungen schreibt *ggrrrrrr*), her damit, teste es auch am lebenden objekt 

"normal" beobachten über rechtsklick funktioniert übrigens, was vermuten läßt das der auftrag doch irgendwie gelöscht wird ...

das heißt für mich, die 300er is schrott, tja, schön wars gewesen, jetzt kommen nur noch 400er rein 

obwohl laut dieser FAQ von S, dass ganze mit 300ern ab 10/2000 funktionieren soll ... hab ich hier nur alten scheiß? also morgen mal ein firmeware-update bügeln, vielleicht hilfts...

menno ... jetz hab ich doch noch ne neuere cpu gefunden ... ich geh mal basteln ...


----------



## Ralle (12 August 2008)

@4L

so wollte ich dich gar nicht auf Trab bringen, na ja ich schau mir mal morgen dein Ergebnis an.

PS: Ralle *hört gerade 118 - Rammstein - Ich Will von Rammstein*


----------



## vierlagig (12 August 2008)

gute nacht ralle, ich kann jetzt auch erstmal beruhigt schlafen, ärgere mich nur, dass wir noch so alte cpus haben 

also die 315-2DP V2.0, die ich da gerade zum testen ausm schrank geholt habe macht mir angehangenen zustand!

wobei ich das für die übersichtlichkeit zusammenkopiert habe, da ja eben, wie ralle schon richtig bemerkte, nur jeweils ein baustein beobachtet werden kann.


----------



## tonga (12 August 2008)

@4l:Bin auch froh mittlerweile über diverse 416-2DP`s per Netz von meinem Sessel aus bedienen zu dürfen, macht einfach nur Spass und alles was sich "darunter" befindet bockt net mehr...


----------



## Flinn (12 August 2008)

Tacho 4L,

vielen Dank für deine Mühe.

Ich habe das schon mehrfach erfolglos versucht, natürlich mit Aufrufumgebung und nicht mit Brille auf/ab... Und das tat wirklich nicht!! Ich schwör auch - sogar Pfadfinderehrenwort. Habe in dem Sub-FC allerdings auch viel mit AR1 und AR2 gearbeitet. Und zahlreiche Anypointer als Sub-FC-Parameter gehabt. Ob's daran lag? Oder vielleicht an der Firmware (glöb ick nit, war ne 414-3 V5.02)? Oder an Step7 (glöb ick auck nit, war Step7 V5.3 SP3)? Na, ja. Egal. Nach deinen Tests werde ich auch beizeiten noch mal gucken... 

Gruß
der jetzt nicht mehr hungrige Flinn


----------



## vierlagig (12 August 2008)

Flinn schrieb:


> Ich habe das schon mehrfach erfolglos versucht, natürlich mit Aufrufumgebung und nicht mit Brille auf/ab...



nich brille 

also nochmal zum mitmeißeln: cpu in testbetrieb schalten. den aufrufenden baustein online öffnen also z.b. über erreichbare teilnehmer oder im editor über die umschaltung online/offline, dann den aufgerufenen zu beobachtenden baustein mit rechts anklicken und "beobachten in aufrufpfad" auswählen ...


----------



## Ralle (13 August 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> nich brille
> 
> also nochmal zum mitmeißeln: cpu in testbetrieb schalten. den aufrufenden baustein online öffnen also z.b. über erreichbare teilnehmer oder im editor über die umschaltung online/offline, dann den aufgerufenen zu beobachtenden baustein mit rechts anklicken und "beobachten in aufrufpfad" auswählen ...



Daran wird es liegen, daß es auch bei mir nicht ging, denn diese Variante Online zu gehen nutze ich so gut wie nie .


----------



## RMA (13 August 2008)

*nicht mit Brille???*

Leider habe ich kein System vorhanden wo ich das ausprobieren kann, aber ich bin ganz sicher , dass das doch mit Brille klappt. Ich benutze "Online" so gut wie nie - nur mit Debug und Haltepunkte, was tatsächlich sonst nicht funktioniert.

So weit ich mich daran errinern kann, habe ich das so gemacht: zuerst gewünschte FC/FB geöffnet, von da aus auf Testbetrieb umgeschaltet dann Aufrufumgebung definiert, dann auf Brille klicken. Notfalls habe ich eine dummy DB kriert und aufgerufen wenn sonst alles gleich gewesen wäre, aber egal wie, es geht doch mit Brille!

Übrigens, das war mit 317-2 DP und 315-2 DP CPUs.


----------



## vierlagig (13 August 2008)

ja RMA, warum einfach, wenn man auch eine Aufrufumgebung definieren kann 

bei mehrfach aufrufen eines FCs in einem anderen finde ich das sehr anstrengend und geh lieber online


----------



## Ralle (13 August 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> ja RMA, warum einfach, wenn man auch eine Aufrufumgebung definieren kann
> 
> bei mehrfach aufrufen eines FCs in einem anderen finde ich das sehr anstrengend und geh lieber online



Und wie gesagt, da geht Online offensichtlich viel einfacher zu machen.


----------



## Flinn (13 August 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> nich brille
> 
> also nochmal zum mitmeißeln: cpu in testbetrieb schalten. den aufrufenden baustein online öffnen also z.b. über erreichbare teilnehmer oder im editor über die umschaltung online/offline, dann den aufgerufenen zu beobachtenden baustein mit rechts anklicken und "beobachten in aufrufpfad" auswählen ...


 
Hallo 4L,
ich hatte es vor einiger Zeit exkakt so gemacht, wie Du oben beschrieben hast. Wenn man es anders macht, taucht nach Rechtsklick "beobachten mit aufrufpfad" auch gar nicht auf. Deswegen werde ich es - wie geschrieben - erneut mit meinem damaligen Projekt ausprobieren, bin z.Zt. jedoch im IBS-Stress. Werde berichten...

Danke und Tschuess
Flinn


----------



## vierlagig (13 August 2008)

bin gespannt auf den bericht ... also wie im verlauf des threads festgestellt:

es funktioniert auf allen 400er und auf 300er ab 10/2000 .. bei letzteren hilft ein firmware-update auf die neuste version, wenn diese nicht vor 10/2000 datiert ist ...


----------



## mitchih (7 Mai 2009)

*Funktioniert nicht*

Hallo,

also bei mir funktioniert die beschriebene vorgehensweise nicht.

Habe folgende Struktur

OB1 ruft FB 1 auf FB1 ruft FB 1000 auf FB 1000, IDB no. 1100
OB 1 ruft FB 2 auf FB2 ruft FB 1000 auf FB1000,idb No 1200
usw...
bis FB9
IM FB 1000 befinden sich diverse FC`s die im FB 1000 jweils mehrfach im FB 1000 aufgerufen werden und andere Parameter erhalten.

Wenn ich nun den FB 1 online öffnen und den FC beobachte passt alles,

öffne ich FB 2 bzw. dann mit aufruifpfad FB 1000 passen auch die IN und Outs an den FC bausteinen!!!! Klappt aber auch wenn ich das ganze über AUfrufumgebung machen.

ABER:

Will ich nun den FC beobachten, und wende o.g. vorgehensweise an, so sehe ich immer den FC von FB 1, für den Aufruf passen aber die anzeigen (FB wird ja merhfach verwendet.) ALso wenn ich FC Schieber beobachte und den 2. Aufruf im FB 1000 so werden auch die Parameter für den 2. Aufruf angezeigt.

Aber sobald ich die Linie 2 beobachten will (FC`s) gehts nicht mehr.

Falls ihr das Programm benötigt bitte PN. CPU ist eine VIPA 315SN Net

Step 7 V5.4 SP4

Achso die CPU steht immer im Testbetrieb!!


----------



## mitchih (11 Mai 2009)

*Vipa Fehler*

Hallo, 

zur Info: Die Vipa CPU`s können die Kombination aus Aufrufumgebung und Aufrufpfad nicht korrekt verarbeiten, daher wird ein falscher Status angezeigt. 

Fehler soll behoben werden, Zeitpunkt steht aber noch nicht fest.


----------

